# Critique Pepper 11 yr old Sabino paint



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Critique Sonny's Butch Cassidy aka Pepper my 11 year old max sabino paint. Just curious about his confo and I thought I would use him as a tool to learn more about conformation. He is my playday horse so he is a little lean from a lot of exercise I changed his calorie intake so he should regain some of what he has lost. Thanks for your critiques if you want to view his pedigree here it is Sonnys Butch Cassidy Paint. Thanks for your critiques =-D


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually just realized he was 12 and on all breed his height is listed wrong he is exactly 16 hands.


----------



## ArabianAllie (Oct 3, 2010)

I cannot contribute to confo, but are his eyes tattooed?


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Nope that is natural he has it on both eyes
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm just learning myself but I'll give it a go.

What I see if that he appears to toe out slightly in the front? May just be how he was standing.

His whithers look a little high, and his back a little long.

His hinquarters don't look very powerful to me, would like to see some more roundness.

Should looks good. Could use some neck muscle but it ties in alright there.

Would love to hear what someone else has to say too. xD


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

He is on uneven ground where his hind quarters are there was a bit of a lump in the ground it's not very flat where they are at eastern Oklahoma is very hilly. Also thank you for your critique.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

His topline seems to be lacking. I'd like to see him after a few weeks on topline exercises.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

QHriderKE said:


> His topline seems to be lacking. I'd like to see him after a few weeks on topline exercises.


Yeah actually I've been wanting to work on that. Hill work increases top line correct? Anything else I can do to improve that? He was lame for a year do to a hoof injury and he lost a ton of muscling he doesn't look like he used to. I'm trying to get him back in shape I hoping by next year he will be closer to what he was before the injury.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hill work will only work if he is in a rounded frame. Also, backing in a rounded frame (that means very little hand contact, all leg) will help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

MangoRoX87 said:


> Hill work will only work if he is in a rounded frame. Also, backing in a rounded frame (that means very little hand contact, all leg) will help.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you very much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

HIs shoulder is very upright and kind of short in length. back is a bit long and croup is a bit flat for a typical gaming type build. His hindquarter look a bit under muscled. Hip is short. 
His front legs look good, short cannons and good knees. Hocks also look to have good bone and set reasonably low.


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for your critique!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm going to start fattening him yup so he ought to look more like he used to instead of a lean white horse.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

I have nothing critique wise to add, as the other posters have covered it well.
Just wanted to say, your horse has a very beautiful and unique face! I looove the natural eyeliner.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lins said:


> I have nothing critique wise to add, as the other posters have covered it well.
> Just wanted to say, your horse has a very beautiful and unique face! I looove the natural eyeliner.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you very much. He was my first horse he is very special to me I loved him the moment I saw him as a 3 month old. I can go anywhere and do anything with him he is my baby.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Awww you're lucky to have found such a special boy. I hope you enjoy a lifetime of happiness with him. Having the right horse makes life so complete.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Lins said:


> Awww you're lucky to have found such a special boy. I hope you enjoy a lifetime of happiness with him. Having the right horse makes life so complete.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I completely agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gozlingd (Sep 13, 2012)

he is a cutie but seems a bit turned in his right front. Not sure if that is just the ground or what. Yes...definately top line work long and low work would be helpful.


----------

